# Wood ID



## jbg230 (Feb 19, 2017)

A friend brought me in some slabs of wood thinking I could use it.  They need drying, so probably won't be useful until the Fall, but we're both clueless as to what kind of wood it is. She said the bark was off and of course, no leaves to go by. The heartwood is pink and gray. The tree is from Eastern Kansas.  Any thoughts?


----------



## RBcarving (Feb 19, 2017)

The color with the spalting looks a lot like our sycamore in SW MO.  Hopefully someone will have a more definitive answer, but maybe a place to start looking.


----------



## jbg230 (Feb 19, 2017)

That's good enough for me.  If the colors stay the way they are, I think the blanks will be interesting. If not, by the time they're ready, maybe I'll get into dyeing wood.  
Thanks


----------



## KenV (Feb 19, 2017)

Reminds me of cottonwood 

Think of stabilizing with cactus juice


----------



## Edgar (Feb 19, 2017)

I was kinda thinking cottonwood as well.

A photo of the bark on that log might be helpful. Sycamore generally has a light colored, papery bark. Cottonwood that large would likely have dark gray, deeply furrowed bark.

Of course it could be something entirely different.


----------



## jbg230 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ok, I'm going with Cottonwood.   Thanks for helping out.


----------



## J_B (Feb 24, 2017)

That is that I don't care wood....it's just purty I will take it off your hands if you like. [emoji3] don't think it's sycamore or cottonwood. We see a lot of that here MO 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

